

Manage processes programmatically with PM2 - sassyalex
http://getkeymetrics.com/2014/07/02/manage-processes-programmatically-with-pm2/

======
rationalthug
Great work. This is exactly what I had been idly wondering about yesterday as
I was setting up a new project that uses PM2. Does this obviate the need for
pm2-interface, or will that project still be developed with a focus on the RPC
angle?

